# !!! Stall Needed for 6 Month old Colt NYC!!!



## blue_moon_721 (May 2, 2008)

Hello we are getting a 6 month old Appaloosa colt very soon, the only thing holding us back is finding a stable to keep him at. We live in Brooklyn NY and would like a stall that is no more than one hour and a half from 11210 and as cheap as possible. We prefer an outside shed with attached run for constant turnout as that is how he has been kept. 

He is very well behaved and loves attention. He picks up feet for cleaning, can be touched all over and halters and leads very well. He also trailers and stands tied well. 

We would be able to get out 4 - 5 times a week and we would need someone to clean out his feet and give him a quick brush over everyday. 

Below is a picture of him, please let us know ASAP if you have a stall available

Thank you for your time, 
Christy, Jenna, Christa


----------

